# pritty kitty



## badastro (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpAvcsnoPHo

meow meow


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Now that's what i call going Aflac Kitty.


----------



## badastro (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ergUwqFg-xY

MEOW!!

Who likes cats? I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noxx (Aug 27, 2007)

I do too ! But unfortunately, my sister is allergic lol.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm2BdCbZkKY&NR=1

Kitty say what ?


----------

